# Help me with II Vegas resorts



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2009)

We'd like to go to Vegas after my son's graduation in May.  My young adult sons will be happiest staying close to the strip.  I want a pool.  So with that in mind, what II resorts close to the strip have the best pools?

Deb


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 26, 2009)

Probably the best pools and closest to the strip would be Tahiti Village. Otherwise Polo Towers, The Carriage House and Jockey Club all have small pools. I'm not certain what the pools are like at the redeveloped Summar Bay Resort.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought Tahiti Village was a bit farther away?  Not walkable?

It only seems like the Marriott Grande Chateau, Polo Towers and Jockey Club are really on/near strip.  Am I missing any?  And... who has the best of the small pools?

Deb


----------



## Larry (Oct 26, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> We'd like to go to Vegas after my son's graduation in May.  My young adult sons will be happiest staying close to the strip.  I want a pool.  So with that in mind, what II resorts close to the strip have the best pools?
> 
> Deb



If you are not going until May I would wait for Westgate at Planet Hollywood to open. Otherwise HGVC at Flamingo is right behind Flamingo hotel and you have use of Flamingo pool but you would need access to RCI or use independent exchange company like SFX. 

JC has great location but pool is now blocked by Cosmopolitan construction and has no sun light. Rumor has it that JC owners and guests will have use of Cosmopolitan pool but it's not scheduled to open till December 2010 but who knows if and when that will be ready.

Marriott has very small pool and Polo Towers is closer to strip but I don't remember their pool at all.


----------



## SunSand (Oct 26, 2009)

Tahiti Village is not walkable, but there are regular shuttles to strip.  Doug is right, it has a great pool area, terrific actually.  The Wyndham Grand Desert is also very nice, with a good pool area & relatively close to the strip (also has a shuttle to strip).  The Polo Towers and Jockey Club are nice and close, but boring pool areas.  With teen & post-teen kids, it's nice to have a good pool in Vegas.  Saves you from "Where are we going now" conversations (experience).


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2009)

My boys will be aged 21-32 so likely will not be worried about the pool.  I'm the only one who will spend my afternoons there.  We'll probably all meet for dinner and shows but go our separate ways otherwise.  

Thanks for the info on Jockey Club.  A pool without sun does not sound good.

Does anyone know when Westgate PH will be available?  It's likely there will be a good bit of inventory when it first opens.

Deb


----------



## Larry (Oct 26, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> My boys will be aged 21-32 so likely will not be worried about the pool.  I'm the only one who will spend my afternoons there.  We'll probably all meet for dinner and shows but go our separate ways otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Jockey Club.  A pool without sun does not sound good.
> 
> ...



Wesgate PH was supposed to open before the end of 2009 but that has been delayed. I think it should be ready by the time you are going but perhaps a Westgate owner has some updated information to share?


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> I thought Tahiti Village was a bit farther away?  Not walkable?
> 
> It only seems like the Marriott Grande Chateau, Polo Towers and Jockey Club are really on/near strip.  Am I missing any?  And... who has the best of the small pools?
> 
> Deb



The OP didn't say walkable.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2009)

Larry said:


> If you are not going until May I would wait for Westgate at Planet Hollywood to open. Otherwise HGVC at Flamingo is right behind Flamingo hotel and you have use of Flamingo pool but you would need access to RCI or use independent exchange company like SFX.
> 
> JC has great location but pool is now blocked by Cosmopolitan construction and has no sun light. Rumor has it that JC owners and guests will have use of Cosmopolitan pool but it's not scheduled to open till December 2010 but who knows if and when that will be ready.
> 
> Marriott has very small pool and Polo Towers is closer to strip but I don't remember their pool at all.



HGVC doesn't exchange through I.I. 

Westgate could be a very good choice but, I'm not sure about the pool there. 

Polo Towers has a small roof top pool. Larger than Marriott's but still not very large.


Here's a photo of the pool at Polo Towers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2009)

SunSand said:


> Tahiti Village is not walkable, but there are regular shuttles to strip.  Doug is right, it has a great pool area, terrific actually.  The Wyndham Grand Desert is also very nice, with a good pool area & relatively close to the strip (also has a shuttle to strip).  The Polo Towers and Jockey Club are nice and close, but boring pool areas.  With teen & post-teen kids, it's nice to have a good pool in Vegas.  Saves you from "Where are we going now" conversations (experience).



Wyndham Grand Desert doesn't trade through Interval either. 

Being limited to Interval really limits the choices for Vegas IMHO. HGVC Flamingo trades through RCI but has access to the pools at the Flamingo hotel. HGVC LV Strip has a very nice pool complex. Wyndham Grand Desert has decent pools as well. 

Unfortunately, the OP mentioned exchanging through Interval and that eliminates all of those resorts. That is unless they can go through an independant exchange company such as SFX.

If all one want to do is lay out by the pool and get some sun, then either the Marriott or Polo Towers would work. Polo Towers has Cabana's for some shade when needed. Marriott doesn't have any Cabana's. Polo Towers is a little bit closer to the strip but not by much. Marriott has nicer/newer units with washer/dryer combo's in the units. 

Still, the nicest pool area and very nice units would go to Tahiti Village when trading through Interval. Yes it's a bit farther from the action but, the units are very nice as is the pool area.

Here is a link to someone else's photo album for their stay at TV in case anyone is interested. These are not my photo's but the photo's of a member of another discussion forum. I'm hoping he doesn't mind the link being reposted here. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbguffey/sets/72157622485280522/


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 27, 2009)

Doug, thanks for all the additional info.  I realize I didn't say "walkable" up front but that makes the most sense for my boys.  They have no problem with staying out all night and I don't want to be worrying about them - at least not too much.

I agree the Tahiti pools look great.  Maybe I could stay at the Tahiti and let my boys stay on the strip?  I'll have to think about that one.  

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Oct 27, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Westgate could be a very good choice but, I'm not sure about the pool there.



Go to this  site, click on "the Towers", and then click on webcam. The first shot shows the pool.

Doug, thanks for posting that link to pictures of Tahiti Village. I've driven by there numerous times, but I've never seen what it looks like inside. Very impressive!  The location is great--not that far from the Strip, easy freeway access, really close to Town Square for lots of restaurants, bars, movies, pleasant place to walk around, Whole Foods market, great place to take a break from the craziness on the Strip.  

It does seem like a perfect place for the OP to stay if she wants to spend time at a nice pool. If there's a free shuttle to the Strip, her sons could take it down there and take a taxi back if they stayed later than the shuttle runs.  Westgate Planet Hollywood would be a great location, too, especially for the young men. They could easily walk everywhere.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 27, 2009)

For Polo Towers, would I prefer either the Villas or Suites?  I'm not too concerned about decor but is there a difference in bed configuration?  IIRC, one had a murphy bed instead of a sleeper sofa.  This would be good.  I don't suppose either has two beds in the bedroom?

Deb


----------



## beanie (Oct 27, 2009)

if you stay at marriott's grand chateau you may use the pool at polo towers or planet hollywood. we just returned last month from a stay there and it was very convient  to the strip. just walk across the street and enter the miracle mile mall at planet hollywood. from there it was a short walk to the casino or thru it to the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> For Polo Towers, would I prefer either the Villas or Suites?  I'm not too concerned about decor but is there a difference in bed configuration?  IIRC, one had a murphy bed instead of a sleeper sofa.  This would be good.  I don't suppose either has two beds in the bedroom?
> 
> Deb



The Villa's has a Murphy bed in the living room instead of a sofa sleeper. All of the lock-out units (second bedroom) of the two bedroom units now have murphy beds instead of regular beds. neither has two beds in one bedroom.The Suite's have recently (within the last two years) been completely renovated and updated. Neither the Suite's nor the Villa's have washer/dryer combo's in the units.

Here is a photo of the murphy bed in a Villa's at Polo Towers unit. This picture is from a 2004 visit.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 27, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Probably the best pools and closest to the strip would be Tahiti Village. Otherwise Polo Towers, The Carriage House and Jockey Club all have small pools. I'm not certain what the pools are like at the redeveloped Summar Bay Resort.



FYI  Summer Bay Desert Club  has 5 nice pools   one currently closed due to constuction   and SBDC I believe only trades through RCI  RT


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 27, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> FYI  Summer Bay Desert Club  has 5 nice pools   one currently closed due to constuction   and SBDC I believe only trades through RCI  RT



You're right. I had forgotten that SBDC exchanged through RCI.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, Doug!  I think a murphy bed is great.  One of the Royals in Cancun had them and it was so much better than a sofa bed. 

Well, now that I've discussed the trip with the family, they are all willing to stay off-strip.  So I have a couple more questions.

Is Tahiti and Tahiti Village the same resort?  Or is the lazy river only at TV?  Is one better than the other? 

And what about the Cancun resort?  It doesn't look as good but it does have 2br availability.  Is it a big step down?

ETA Club de Soleil also has availability...

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Oct 28, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> Is Tahiti and Tahiti Village the same resort?  Or is the lazy river only at TV?


They are two different resorts. Tahiti Village is the newer one with the lazy river.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Doug!  I think a murphy bed is great.  One of the Royals in Cancun had them and it was so much better than a sofa bed.
> 
> Well, now that I've discussed the trip with the family, they are all willing to stay off-strip.  So I have a couple more questions.
> 
> ...




As mentioned TV and Tahiti are two different resorts. They are managed by the same company, Condolidated Resorts. Club Del Soliel is also a Consolidated resort. 

I don't have any info on Cancum. The most we've ever done is drive by it. If you're going to go south you might also want to consider Grandview. Grandview is next door to South Point Casino which is one of our more favorite casino's to gamble at. They have a decent selection of restaurants at all price points and also a decent theater.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> And what about the Cancun resort?  It doesn't look as good but it does have 2br availability.  Is it a big step down?


I haven't stayed there but I understand that the pool there is very cool. a huge Mayan tower is the center piece of the pool area.


----------

